# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: لینک کردن یک دکمه  در SwishMaX 4.0

## JaVa

درود بر شما.

من یه دکمه داخل SwishMax 4.0 درست کردم حالا می خوام وقتی کاربر روش کلیک کرد مثلا وارد سایت GooGle.com بشه ؟؟

با تشکر.

----------


## JaVa

سلام و 

http://designertoday.com/Tutorials/W....Tutorial.aspx

----------

